# Alternative to PCUnlocker



## micahlynn84 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi I'm not sure if this is in the right topic so please direct me to the correct one if i'm in the wrong place. I'm looking for any alternatives to PcUnlocker software. I need a software that is UEFI bootable or rather will create a uefi bootable USB disc. I'm trying to bypass the windows password on my Dell Venue 8 Pro . Any suggestions would be great! **oh and its probably important to note that the recovery on this tablet is corrupt or at least anything you choose in recovery says it needs ot be recovered and will not work. It's running windows 8.1 32bit


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Bypassing passwords are against the forum rules, so chances are you might not receive a response to your thread.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated we can't help you bypass passwords due to forum rules.,
But if the Windows is corrupted then why not do a clean install of Windows with a new user and password?


----------

